
Intel to Pay Nvidia Technology Licensing Fees of $1.5 Billion - atularora
http://pressroom.nvidia.com/easyir/customrel.do?easyirid=A0D622CE9F579F09&version=live&prid=706607&releasejsp=release_157&xhtml=true
======
jakozaur
Killing NVIDIA's chipset business seems to cost Intel a few bucks...

------
earl
Does anybody have a clear answer as to nVidia's right to make Intel chipsets
for i7, etc?

"Intel will pay Nvidia for access to its patent portfolio, which includes its
GPU and supercomputing technology. In addition to the cash, Nvidia will also
get access to parts of Intel's patent portfolio, including patents covering
microprocessors and chipsets. However, the deal excludes proprietary Intel x86
designs, and some other areas like flash memory." [1] Unfortunately, this
doesn't really clear it up for me...

[1]
[http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_17059232?nclick_check...](http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_17059232?nclick_check=1)

~~~
wmf
Nvidia does not have a license to make chipsets, and it would be pointless if
they did since chipsets are now boring.

